# Dobírka - platba při převzetí



## moon_palace

Hello,

I need to buy something online through a payment order. But I´m not sure what to choose :

- Dobírka - platba při převzetí
- Platba předem - bankovním převodem
- Nákup na splátky ESSOX

Thank you in advance !


----------



## morior_invictus

Hello moon_palace,

so pick the one that suits you best: 
- a payment is made at the time of delivery when receiving the parcel at your door (Cash On Delivery - Dobírka - platba při převzetí),
- a payment is made in advance via bank transfer (Electronic Funds Transfer - Platba předem - bankovním převodem).


----------



## moon_palace

Ok, I get it. Thank you so much


----------



## Tchesko

La dernière option est "achat à crédit" (le prêteur étant Essox qui est une filiale de Komercni Banka, elle-même filiale de la SG).


----------



## moon_palace

Super, merci pour ces explications détaillées


----------

